# Shot my Kodak Portra 2 stops underexposed?



## psreilly (Oct 9, 2013)

I shot 2-3 rolls of kodak portra 400 in my mamiya today underexposed. I had a total mental lapse and shot it at 1/250 f8 when it probably should been around 1/60th.I finally caught myself half way through the shoot. Now I know these will be underexposed of course, but how bad? The store that does my processing seems pretty optimistic they'll come out fine, all things considered. Any opinions to help ease my mind? Thanks


----------



## PJL (Oct 9, 2013)

You're down two full stops, so they'll be fairly dark and probably noisy when you try to boost them up during printing or scanning.


----------



## psreilly (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah i was Told they couldnt be pulled, or pushed I always forget which is which. Not sure why they can't do it, maybe just the film type. I just hope they're usable, like not too dark to see my subject


----------



## cgw (Oct 9, 2013)

Not the end of the world. I'd develop normally since push processing needs to be bang on and can make things worse if it isn't:

Kodak Portra 400: Latitude, Grain, And ?Scanability? Combined | Shutterbug


----------



## bruchi (Oct 9, 2013)

You "push" if underexposed, this was done in the film days to shoot in low light, it will add grain and contrast but being negative film there is more latitude than with transparency film. 

Exposure IMO is not s set thing, you expose and process film for the finish you want and I suppose that so in the digital medium as well, this could be to bring out detail in the blacks, lessen them, pull down highlights, to get a high key image, etc.

Maybe do some reading on "The Zone System" developed by a guy named Ansel Adams.

If you are sure you overexposed by 2 stops being such the latitude of color negatife film and that this was shot in medium format maybe have the lab "push" your film by just one stop instead of 2 and let the film gamma work for you.


Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psreilly (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah for some reason my lab is saying they can't push the film? Believe me I found that weird too. So they're just going to develop normally. I hope your theory is correct though cgw. Hopefully they turn out just a little dark


----------



## bruchi (Oct 9, 2013)

Back in the cave days I ran a lab for a very successful wedding photographer in LA who's ego forbid him from using a meter or a camera with a built in one, he claimed his "eye and experience" would do the job, his negatives where never, ever on the money and we are talking 5-6 stops over or under!

We still managed to make sellable prints so I think you will be.okay.

If you shoot a lot of film still, my hat is off to you, maybe find a better lab?  

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psreilly (Oct 9, 2013)

I do indeed still shoot a ton of film, bruchi. I've actually read somewhere that Kodak Portra 400 can be 5-6 stops over or under and it can come out "fine" without any special processing. Hope that's case for me!


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 10, 2013)

psreilly said:


> Yeah for some reason my lab is saying they can't push the film? Believe me I found that weird too. So they're just going to develop normally. I hope your theory is correct though cgw. Hopefully they turn out just a little dark



I'm sure your lab can't push/pull because most C-41 processors are not set up with that timing system. I've used a Noritsu V-50 Push machine before. You could Push up to 2 stops but only Pull 1/2 stop. The V-50 I use now is a non-Push machine. I have Pushed film by turning the processor drive off when the film is in the developer, with the Noritsu V-50 a Push +1 is about 30 sec.  I also have a Jobo 1000 so I can Push/Pull if needed.


----------



## psreilly (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers to date.. Here's an image from the test shoot I did for an agency in Boston. Again this is underexposed at F8 1/250th. Didn't turn out all that bad I guess


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2013)

Why did you crop here feet off and include the 2 ladies behind ?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Why did you crop her feet off and include the 2 ladies behind ?



My though exactly....I mean....what was the thinking, the rationale, behind that decision?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2013)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you crop her feet off and include the 2 ladies behind ?
> ...



I think someone might have forgotten about parralax adjustment, i nearly forgot last month


----------



## psreilly (Oct 11, 2013)

I mean this image i'm attaching here i'm not crazy about just because it looks a little too "made up", too cheesy. I'm just amazed with how well they came out as far as color, contrast, tone etc go considering it was 2 stops underexposed, for the most part. The other image above, I don't know what I was thinking really. I mean it was in a park and it was nearly impossible to find a decent spot, so I just went with it hoping it would look alright. I personally don't mind it all that much. At least on this photograph it's a bit more balanced with tone in her face and no background problems for you guys!


----------



## cgw (Oct 11, 2013)

psreilly said:


> I mean this image i'm attaching here i'm not crazy about just because it looks a little too "made up", too cheesy. I'm just amazed with how well they came out as far as color, contrast, tone etc go considering it was 2 stops underexposed, for the most part. The other image above, I don't know what I was thinking really. I mean it was in a park and it was nearly impossible to find a decent spot, so I just went with it hoping it would look alright. I personally don't mind it all that much. At least on this photograph it's a bit more balanced with tone in her face and no background problems for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 57792



Glad it wasn't a disaster. Even if you're not that pleased, consider it tuition in what Portra 400 can do. I find post work happier if I really keep an eye on contrast extremes with Portra. It's tolerant but has limits.


----------

